# Intégrer ma Time Capsule dans un réseau sans fil existant



## spiritlupus (10 Août 2010)

Bonjour, 

je viens d'acquérir une Time Capsule de 1Go (dernière modèle).
Mon ordinateur est un MBP 13" (avant dernier modèle).
Ma connexion passe par une LiveBox de chez Orange (je ne connais pas le modèle de la Box mais je pourrai le trouver si on me dit comment faire ).

Ma problématique est la suivante :

J'habite dans un logement qui ne dispose pas de prise téléphonique. Je me connecte donc à Internet via la box Orange de mes voisins et propriétaires par le biais du Wifi.
La solution la plus évidente, simple et offrant le plus d'options pour utiliser un TC d'après ce que j'ai lu est de la relier directement à la box internet via un câble ethernet et d'accéder donc à Internet en Wifi par le biais de la TC. Le problème et que cette solution ne m'est pas possible. En effet, la box se trouvant chez mes voisins, je ne vais pas aller installer ma TC chez eux, encore moins trafiqué leur box (comme pour supprimer la fonction Wifi de cette dernière, ou autres manipulations. La seule chose que je peux faire, c'est d'avoir accès à la touche association de la box comme il m'a fallu le faire pour me connecter à Internet en Wifi de mon logement en passant par leur box).

Ce que j'aimerai donc faire, c'est d'avoir ma TC uniquement reliée sur le secteur (à laquelle je compte ajouté plus tard une imprimante en la connectant au port USB de la TC). Je voudrai donc garder mon accès à Internet en mode Wifi via la box de mes voisins (vu qu'apparemment je ne pourrai pas passer par le Wifi de la TC pour accéder à Internet si cette dernière n'est pas reliée physiquement à la box internet) et j'aimerai aussi pourvoir me connecter à ma TC via le Wifi en passant par la box internet. (J'avais essayé un truc, celui de créer un réseau sans fil, mais dans mon cas je me retrouve à switcher entre le Wifi de la box, et j'ai là une connexion internet, et le Wifi de la TC, et j'ai là accès à ma TC, mais je ne dispose plus de connexion internet. Solution vraiment pas terrible, surtout si on veut faire des sauvegardes automatiques)

En gros, je reprends les termes qu'avait déjà posté une personne (mais il n'a pas donné d'explications pour y arriver) : "Ma TC est branché sur le secteur et uniquement sur le secteur. Relié en  wifi a ma box. Mon Macbook est connecté en wifi a ma box, et j'accède a  ma TC par le biais de ma box. Avec en plus une imprimante brancher sur  le port USB de ma TC."

J'aimerai donc savoir comment arriver à cela, car j'ai essayé de faire rejoindre ma TC au réseau sans fil existant (celui de la box de mes voisins) mais je me heurte à ce message d'erreur : 
"Utilitaire AirPort nest pas parvenu à détecter votre périphérique sans fil AirPort après le redémarrage.
Les réglages de ce périphérique sans fil AirPort ont été mis à jour avec succès, mais une erreur est survenue lors de la connexion au réseau sans fil ou de la recherche du périphérique sans fil AirPort. Vous pouvez sélectionner votre réseau dans le menu AirPort puis réessayer."

Je voudrai savoir si c'est la bonne manipulation (sachant que je n''ai pas appuyé sur la touche d'association de la box. Est-ce nécessaire comme la première fois qu'on connecte un ordinateur en Wifi à une box ?) et si c'est aussi la meilleur configuration et utilsation que je peux faire de ma TC sachant ma problématique ?

En vous remerciant d'avance pour votre aide.

Cordialement.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (10 Août 2010)

Donc en fait tu veux saturer le réseau wifi de tes voisins pour faire des sauvegarde. Très classe.


----------



## spiritlupus (10 Août 2010)

J'ai bien évidement l'autorisation de mes voisins (qui sont aussi mes propriétaires et qui m'offrent ce service pour palier au fait que je ne peux pas mettre une box propre à mon nom dans le logement que j'occupe) pour utiliser leur réseau internet. De plus, je ne compte pas faire des sauvegardes tout le temps (plus le soir ou la nuit, à des moments où ils n'utilisent pas leur réseau. D'ailleurs, ils ne l'utilisent que très peu en général dans la journée).
Mais, je crois que ce n'est pas vraiment le fond du sujet.
Donc merci, si possible de bien vouloir répondre à ma problématique sur un plan informatique et non moral.

P.S : De plus, mon utilsation de la TC ne devrait pas se limiter qu'à des sauvegardes, mais aussi de pouvoir accès à mes donneés stockées sur cette dernière de n'importe quel endroit de mon logement (vu que j'ai un portable MBP) et surtout de pouvoir en donner l'accès à des amis qui viendraient chez moi (ex : pour pouvoir s'échanger des fichiers) ou qui voudraient imprimer (par le biais d'une imprimante reliée au port USB de la T.C).


----------



## Gr3gZZ (10 Août 2010)

Je ne connais pas time capsule, et j'ai pas tous compris dans tes explications.

T'es obligé de la connecter au réseau pour l'utiliser, et apparemment le seul moyen est de la connecter à une box à laquelle tu n'a pas accès. Donc déjà cette hypothèse est morte. En revanche, j'espère (vu le prix quand même...) qu'elle peut se comporter comme un périph wifi classique, tu la branche, t'active le wifi, tu la configure pour qu'elle se connecte au réseau et c'est bon ? Je vois pas le soucis, à moins que cela ne soit pas possible avec ce genre de matos (lol...)


----------



## spiritlupus (10 Août 2010)

Alors, je recommence. Oui, comme je l'ai dit, la meilleure manière d'utiliser un TC est de la connecter à une box physiquement par une câble ethernet. On désactive ensuite la fonction Wifi de la box (elle devient alors qu'un simple modem ADSL) et on utilise le réseau Wifi de la TC pour se connecter à la box et donc à Internet. Mais, comme je l'ai expliqué, je ne peux faire cela (la box se trouvant chez mes voisins).

Ce que je veux faire, c'est l'intégrer donc dans un réseau sans fil existant. Je veux pouvoir accéder à internet toujours en Wifi en me connectant à la box de me voisins via mon MBP, et je veux accéder à ma TC en capsule en Wifi, je suppose en passant par la box.

En gros, vu que la TC se somporte comme une borne Airport, si je n'arrive pas à l'intégrer au réseau existant, c'est soit je suis sur le réseau Airport de la box, et j'ai accès à Internet, soit je suis sur le réseau Airport de la TC, et j'ai alors accès à cette dernière, mais je perds l'accès à Internet. Ce que je veux, c'est avoir accès à Internet et à ma TC en même temps.


----------



## darkslide (10 Août 2010)

Il y a une façon de le faire, il me semble, mais il va falloir une machine libre... 

Je m&#8217;explique : si vous avez une machine de rabe (dans un coin quelque part !!) équipé d&#8217;une carte réseau sans fil, vous pouvez l&#8217;utiliser pour capté le réseau sans-fil commun, et ensuite vous pouvez brancher le TC en RJ45 et créer une deuxième réseau juste pour vous.

Enfin, je crois&#8230;


----------



## spiritlupus (12 Août 2010)

Je pensais que cela était possible à faire sans autre matériel. Juste la TC, un Mac et ue box Internet.
Je galère pas mal donc je suis vraiment preneur d'aide.
Merci


----------



## darkslide (12 Août 2010)

Je pense que tu devrais pouvoir le faire en WiFi.

Trouve la plage dadresse fournis (en DHCP) par le box de tes voisins (par exemple 192.168.0.xx)

1 : Démarre le Time Capsule

2 : Démarre lutilitaire Airport et trouve le TC

3 : Clique sur Config manuel et renseigner une adresse FIXE pour le TC qui se situe sur la même plage (par exemple 192.168.0.100) 

_Fait attention car il faut que ladresse choisi nest pas en conflit avec une adresse fournis en DHCP_ _pour leurs ordinateurs_

Donne ladresse de leur box en tant que passerelle

4 : Ensuite créer un nouveau réseau sans fil (pour chez toi) avec un nom, sécurité (WPA2) etc. et activé le DHCP avec une plage DIFFERENT (par exemple 10.0.0.1 ou 192.168.10.1)

5 : Une fois le TC redémarré, il va falloir chercher le nom du nouveau réseau dans Airport, et se connecter. 

Maintenant tu peux faire des sauvegardes Time Machine directement sur le TC  il utilise la liaison sans-fil avec tes voisins uniquement pour la connexion Internet. 

_Je ne suis pas chez moi, donc pas daccès à mon Time Capsule, sinon jaurais pu fournis les copies décrannavré_


----------



## spiritlupus (12 Août 2010)

Merci darklslide ! 

Mais, j'avoue que sans captures d'écran ou explications plus détaillées (plus guidées) je ne m'en sors pas avec mes si faibles connaissances en réseau.

Donc, je suis preneur d'une aide plus détaillée.


----------



## darkslide (12 Août 2010)

ok, here goes...

Démarre le Time Capsule et ensuite démarre l'utilitaire Airport

Cliquer sur le Time Capsule et 'Configuration Manuelle' -> Onglet Internet -> onglet TCP/IP







L'adresse du routeur ET le serveur DNS sont la même adresse - celui du 'box' de tes voisins.

Cliquer sur l'onglet Airport et ensuite sur l'onglet Sans fil.






Donne un nom à votre nouveau réseau et choisi le mode radio, canal etc. comme dans l'image.

Cliquer sur Mise à jour et le Time Capsule va redémarrer.

Maintenant, dans l'utilitaire Airport, cliquer sur un de tes AE, ensuite l'onglet Airport et puis l'onglet Sans fil






Renseigner la meme nom du réseau et choisi "Etendre un réseau sans fil" pour le mode.

Cliquer sur l'onglet Internet, et TCP/IP et renseigner une adresse IP à ton AE - bien entendu, pas la même que le Time Capsule. Cependant, l'adresses pour le routeur et serveur DNS sont les mêmes que le TC.






Dans le config pour le AE, les paramètres sur la page 'Connexion à Internet' vont être grisé - c'est normale...






Cliquer sur 'Mise à jour'...et dites-nous si ça marche...


----------



## spiritlupus (13 Août 2010)

Merci pour tes explications, surtout avec les captures d'écran, là c'est on ne peut plus clair.

Le petit problème est que si j'ai bien suivi, ta solution demande d'avoir un AE en plus de la Time Capsule ?

Je n'ai que mon MBP et une TC (plus la box internet qui est chez mes voisins)


----------



## darkslide (13 Août 2010)

Mes excuses - j'était fatigué hier soir 

Dans se cas, c'est beaucoup plus facile - suivre les deux premier copies d'écran - c'est tout.

1:






Et ensuite

2:







Apres avoir attendu le Time Capsule redémarrer, simplement chercher ton nouveau réseau (dans cette exemple 'Reseau Airport' ) et connecte toi là-dessus.

Il faut peut être vérifié que les ordis qui se connecte sont eux aussi en DHCP...(Car c'est le DHCP du box qui fourni les adresses)


----------



## spiritlupus (14 Août 2010)

Merci Darkslide du temps que tu passes à tenter de m'aider à  résoudre mon problème.
Malheureusement , cela ne marche toujours pas.

En suivant tes dernières instructions, j'ai bien crée un réseau Airport qui me permet d'accéder au DD de ma TC quand je me connecte dessus, mais je n'ai pas accès à Internet avec ce réseau.

Peut être cela vient-il d'un mauvais paramétrage d'adresse IP que j'aurai fait.
A ce sujet, comment je trouve l'adresse IP de la box de mes voisins (pas certain d'avoir la bonne) ? Cette adresse IP sera bien celle que je rentrerai dans les champs des adresses IP pour le routeur et le serveur DNS ? Et pour l'adresse IP de la TC, je mettrai une adresse IP se situant sur une même plage ?

Quand je fais ta manipulation, j'ai deux messages d'erreurs de la TC : 

1) "Ethernet déconnecté. Aucun dispositif n'est relié au port WAN Ethernet. Si, vous accédez au Réseau via un modem câble, un modem, DSL, un autre type de modem haut débit, ou un réseau connecté à Internet, connecté le modem haut débit ou lé réseau au port WAN Ethernet"   

2) "Double NAT. Ce périphérique sans fil Airport dispose d'une adresse privée sur son port WAN Ethernet. Il est connecté à un périphérique ou à un réseau qui utilise la traduction d'adresse réseau (NAT) pour fournir une adresse IP privée. Votre périphérique sans fil Airport doit être modifié de manière à ce qu'il utilise le même pont au lieu du mode DHCP ou NAT

Si, tu peux continuer à m'aider, je t'en serai des plus reconnaissant.


----------



## darkslide (14 Août 2010)

Il y a une forte chance que ladresse  IP du Livebox cest 192.168.1.1

Mais je viens de regarder sur la documentation dApple et effectivement, il va falloir une connexion câblée entre le Livebox et le TC car visiblement il ne donne pas la possibilité de se connecter au routeur en sans-fil

Tout le problème est là  sans branchement fixe (câblée) il ne va pas fonctionner.

Je vais my pencher(sur la possibilité dinterposé une autre boîte en tant que bridge entre le sans fil du box, et le TC)

@+


----------



## spiritlupus (14 Août 2010)

Je te remercie beaucoup ! 

Sinon, la possibilité de faire rejoindre la TC à un réseau sans fil existant (celui de la livebox) ne marcherait pas ? J'ai essayé mais sans succès (peut être que cela vient aussi du fait que je n'ai pas appuyé sur le bouton d'association de la livebox, comme tu le fais quand tu connectes pour le première fois un ordinateur en Wifi à un réseau ?).


----------



## darkslide (14 Août 2010)

Je ne pense pas car le TC attends le signale sur le port Ethernet.

Par contre, jai trouvé quelque chose très intéressante  mais il va falloir dépenser

Il vous faut un *PONT* sans fil (Dlink doc ici)

Avec cette méthode vous allez pouvoir se connecter sur le Livebox en sans-fil, et ensuite brancher le TC en filaire sur le pont.

Phew - je ne pensé pas pouvoir sortir!!


----------



## spiritlupus (14 Août 2010)

Je n'arrive pas à ouvrir le lien de la documentation.


----------



## darkslide (14 Août 2010)

Il faut laisser le temps de téléchargement (PDF) 

Mais je pense que nous avons oublier la solution la plus facile (et le moins chère) &#8211; pourquoi pas demander à vos voisins « d&#8217;héberger » votre Time Capsule ? Comme ça il va être brancher filaire sur leur Livebox, et vous pouvez créer un réseau sans-fil sécuriser juste pour vous.

Si vous regardez ce sujet il parle de la faible consommation électrique d'un TC

Personnellement je serais tenté par ça...par contre vous ne pouvez pas partager une imprimante etc.


PS. Pour pouvoir partager une imprimante il suffit de rajouter une borne Airport Express chez vous &#8211; l&#8217;imprimante se branche dessus&#8230;et vous pouvez aussi étendre le réseau&#8230;que des avantages !!


----------



## spiritlupus (14 Août 2010)

Merci darkslide encore une fois pour toutes ces infos.

Par contre, le PDF refuse  toujours de se télécharger.

J'avais pensé à la solution de mettre ma TC chez eux. En effet, ce serait la solution la plus simple et sans autre investissement (bien que cela me gêne un peu de ne pas avoir accès physique à cette dernière comme je le voudrai, bien que normalement, je n'en ai pas besoin et qu'aussi je ne pourrai pas connecter une imprimante dessus.)

Pourriez vous m'indiquez la marche à suivre car leur box est configurée pour accepter le Wifi, et ils ont deux ordinateurs :
- 1 MAC de bureau qui est connecté en filaire à la box
- 1 PC Netbook qui se connecte en Wifi à la box

Si, je relis ma TC à leur box via un câble Ethernet, il faudrait que je désactive leur fonction Wifi de la Box et que cela soit ma TC qui assure les connexions Wifi entre les ordinateurs et la box ?
Où peuvent-ils toujours se connecter en Wifi à leur box en passant par leur réseau, et moi me connecter en Wifi à Internet en passant par mon réseau privé que j'aurai crée ? (je ne suis pas certain d'être très clair) mais l'idée est de ne pas toucher à leur configuration réseau ou à celle de leur box si c'est possible ?

De plus, il risque d'y avoir un problème (faut que je vérifie les connexions chez eux) car si un de leurs ordinateurs est relié à la box en filaire, je ne vais pas avoir de port  libre Ethernet sur la box (le deuxième doit être pris je pense par le décodeur TV de la box) ?


----------



## darkslide (14 Août 2010)

Il semble bien qu&#8217;il y a deux prises RJ45 (Ethernet) sur le Livebox, alors il suffit de brancher le TC sur celui qui est libre.

Aucune besoin de désactivé le WiFi sur leur box car c&#8217;est le nouveau réseau (sur ton TC) qui va émettre en même temps que la leurs.

(Donc &#8216;oui&#8217; pour la deuxième partie de votre question !)

En ce qui concerne la disponibilité ou non d&#8217;un prise Ethernet, il suffit d&#8217;acheter une Switch (lien ici) (10/100/1000 de préférence) qui va servir comme &#8216;boîte de dérivation&#8217; &#8211; vous brancher le Switch sur le port Ethernet, et ensuite leur ordi et votre TC sur le Switch. (Bien entendu, il va falloir acheter aussi un court câble RJ45 pour faire le lien entre le Switch et leur box)

Apres, comme j&#8217;avais indique plus haut, vous pouvez toujours acheter une borne Airport Express (Lien ici) pour A : étendre le réseau sans fil encore plus loin chez vous, et B : brancher une imprimante en réseau.

NB: pour le lien du 'pont' qui ne marche pas, cherche Dlink DWL-G810 avec Google...

NB2: ou essai ici car je viens de le charger sur mon site...


----------



## spiritlupus (14 Août 2010)

OK. Il faut que j'aille voir leur box mais je pense bien que le deux prises RJ45 de leur box sont prise (une pour leur PC de bureau et l'autre pour leur décodeur TV Orange). Il me faudra donc en effet avoir recours à un switch s'ils acceptent que j'installe ce matériel chez eux (ma TC + un switch cela commence à faire beaucoup. Ce sont des "vieux", sympathiques comme cela au premier abord, mais je ne les connais pas. Cela fait qu'un mois que j'occupe ce logement).

En ce qui concerne la solution de la borne Airport. Cela est juste une solution pour connecter une imprimante  chez moi en réseau ? Je veux dire par là que si j'investissais dans ce matériel, je pourrai avoir accès à leur réseau et à ma TC qui resterait chez moi comme je voulais le faire à l'origine (je pense que la réponse est non, mais je demande quand même) ?

Sinon, pour le moment, je suis sur une solution "batarde". J'ai relié ma TC à mon MBP par un câble Ethernet. J'ai crée un réseau sans fil privé. Résultat, quand mon MBP est sur mon bureau, la plupart du temps (j'utilise sa fonction portable surtout à l'extérieur, quand je pars en vadrouille, rarement chez moi... Il reste donc la plupart du temps connecté sur secteur et ne bouge pas), j'ai accès à ma TC (via le câble Ethernet) tout en étant connecté en Wifi au réseau Internet de mes voisins. Si, je switch sur mon réseau privé crée avec la TC, je perds ma connexion Internet (vu que je ne suis plus alors connecté en Wifi au réseau Internet de mes voisins. Je suis connecté en Wifi au réseau Airport de ma TC) et j'ai accès à ma TC, où que je sois dans mon logement (=même si mon MBP n'est plus sur mon bureau, et donc connecté au câble Ethernet qui est relié à la TC).
Avantage quand même (si, je ne me plante pas) :  C'est que je bénéficie d'une réseau privé pour le DD de ma TC, c'est à dire qu'un ami qui vient chez moi avec son ordinateur portable, peut aller prendre des fichiers sur le DD de la TC où m'en déposer dessus en se connectant en Wifi à mon réseau privé (si, je lui ai donné les codes d'accès à mon réseau sans fil privé et à ma TC).
Je pourrai toujours mettre aussi une imprimante en réseau (mais, je ne pourrai pas y accéder si je suis connecté sur le réseau Internet de mes voisins, il me faudra "switcher" sur mon réseau privé, celui de la TC pour utiliser l'imprimante).

Dites moi, si j'ai bon sur cela ?

Dernière solution, dans la série investissement que je vois, mais qui risque de couter bonbon, ce serait de faire mettre une ligne téléphonique dans ce logement (je rappelle que ce logement est une extension physique de la maison de mes voisins, en gros une sorte de garage complétement aménagé pour une faire un logement indépendant. Le truc, c'est qu'il ne faudrait pas seulement tirer la ligne existante, il faudrait une nouvelle ligne, non ? (sinon, je vais être sur la même ligne que mes voisins, et je pense pas qu'on puisse mettre deux box Internet sur une même ligne ?... Je veux avoir aussi mon propre numéro de tel.. Mais, surtout je ne veux pas partager mes connexions avec eux, ainsi que ma bande passante, sinon cela n'a plus d'intérêt d'avoir une ligne propre que je vais payer, en abonnement Internet en plus de son installation. Autant continuer à partager leur connexion, que je ne paie pas)
Si, quelqu'un a aussi des infos aussi sur cela, je suis preneur (prix, ligne nouvelle, ligne "tirée", installation, etc...)

Sinon, encore merci darkslide pour tout le temps passé et les infos. Très sympa de ta part ! 
Si, tu vois d'autres idées/solutions, n'hésites surtout pas à m'en faire part.

Je tiendrai au courant ici des mes avancées les membres de la communauté(car peut être que comme moi, une personne cherchera plus tard des solutions/idées pour ces problèmes de réseau avec une TC).


----------



## darkslide (14 Août 2010)

Bien évidement le fait d&#8217;installer un Switch, un TC etc. chez les voisins c&#8217;est encombrent, mais j&#8217;essai de vous donné des pistes peu couteuses et simple à mettre en &#339;uvre. (Mise à part une très faible consommation électrique,  je ne pense pas que deux petite boîtes va créer trop de problèmes, mais bon, je ne connais pas vos proprios !)

En ce qui concerne la borne Airport Express, oui vous avez compris &#8211; pour 79&#8364; vous avez la possibilité d&#8217;étendre le réseau (même si visiblement vous n&#8217;avez pas vraiment besoin) mais vous pouvez avez votre imprimante brancher en réseau aussi. (Peut-être plus intéressante) 

Au sujet de votre troisième paragraphe &#8211; oui, c&#8217;est exact.

En finale le fait d&#8217;installer votre propre ligne téléphonique simplifie TOUT car vous serez complètement indépendant de faire ce que vous voulez avec votre propre &#8216;box&#8217;. Le TC est fait pour être branché sur un &#8216;box&#8217;, et vous pouvez brancher votre imprimante directement dessus.

Franchement, si c&#8217;était moi, je ferai ça &#8211; pas besoin d&#8217;acheter quoi que ce soit de plus &#8211; vous ait déjà tout ce qu&#8217;il faut&#8230;


----------



## drs (14 Août 2010)

Alors alors....

Si la TC sert uniquement de sauvegardes et d'impressions, il est possible de créer un réseau wifi différent de celui de tes voisins, et de t'y connecter lorsque tu veux sauvegarder.
Certes, tu n'auras pas internet sur cet accès, mais cela te permet d'accéder au disque d'une part, mais aussi de ne pas saturer la bande passante du wifi des voisins pour effectuer ces sauvegardes.

D'autre part, si tu connectes la TC sur la livebox, il faudra configurer la TC en mode pont, et donc perdre le serveur DHCP et quelques autres options. Car la TC n'accepte pas un adressage privé (type 192.168.X.X) des deux cotés (chez toi et du coté internet, soit les prises LAN et WAN).

Mais dans cette configuration, pourquoi ne pas avoir pris un disque dur FW ou USB pour les sauvegardes, et une imprimante wifi (qui pourrait se connecter à la livebox)??


----------



## spiritlupus (14 Août 2010)

@ darkslide : Je pense en effet, que la solution de mettre en place ma propre ligne téléphonique serait l'idéale.
Reste à voir le coût (car je rappelle, qu'il n'y a pas de prise téléphonique dans mon logement) et bien sur avoir l'autorisation de mes proprios.
Encore merci pour tout, et je comprends et sais bien que tu as essayé de me trouver les solutions les plus évidentes et moins couteuses. A moi de voir maintenant, ce que je vais pouvoir faire.


@ drs : Il est vrai que dans ma situation actuelle, la TC n'est pas forcément optimisée et qu'un DD en FW avec une imprimante Wifi auraient  été plus adaptées. Mais, j'ai pris une TC car ce logement est provisoire et que si je dois y resté plus longtemps que prévu, je vais tout faire pour monter un ligne tel perso. Et, si ce n'est pas dans ce logement, ce sera dans un autre (j'espère que cette TC va me durer quand même quelques années)
J'ai donc préféré investir dans une TC qui si maintenant me rend pas encore tous les services dont elle dispose, j'espère le fera dans un avenir proche. J'aurai surement regretté par la suite, une fois que j'aurai la possibilité d'être maître de mon propre réseau Internet, de ne pas avoir mis mon argent dans une TC et de me retrouver avec un simple DD.

Et, concernant ce que tu écrivais dans le début de ton message, c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait. J'ai crée un deuxième réseau, différent de celui de mes voisins, pour accéder à ma TC (en perdant bien sur l'accès à Internent quand je m'y connecte). La seule différence, est que j'ai quand même relié mon MBP à la TC via un câble Ethernet, et cela pour deux raisons : 
- Plus rapide que le Wifi ou l'USB (même si ce n'est pas de l'ordre du FW, je pense, cela doit être quand même pas mal en taux de transfert)
- Si, je veux faire des sauvegardes automatiques, j'aurai un problème si mon MBP n'est pas connecté au réseau de la TC à ce moment là (car par défaut, la plupart du temps, il sera connecté au réseau de mes voisins, pour avoir l'accès à Internet)


----------

